

Beard-second, and other (real) unusual units of measure - tsestrich
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_humorous_units_of_measurement

======
tsestrich
Also note that Google can do beard-second and donkeypower conversion:

<http://www.google.com/search?q=beardsecond>

<http://www.google.com/search?q=donkeypower>

